# Problems with Internet Explorer 6.x



## Bob Hubbard

> I cannot post anything. Keeps asking me to key in my user name and password. I enter it, go to post, hit send and BOOM! Up comes the request for my user name and password. i type it in again, and then it comes up with an OTS Forum Message : No thread specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the Webmaster.



The above is 1 of several emails I've gotten in the last week concerning a problem with MS IE6 and the vBulletin software we run on.

To fix this issue, please try the following:
note: I pulled these from a similar issue posted on the vBulletin support forum, so there is some repeats.

1- Try accessing the forum from a different PC, and/or browser.  This will determin if its your account or web browser that is at fault.

2- Clear your cache and cookies - "However based on what I've read, I do believe that cookies tend to get corrputed easier with IE 6 than with earlier versions of IE. The only way I know to 'fix' this is to manually delete the cookies. Using vB's 'clear cookies' and IE's 'Delete cookies' functions aren't enough sometimes. When these don't work, the only option is to locate the specific cookies and manually delete them."

2- "tell them to lower their privacy setting in internet tools to accept all cookies.."

3- "Try having them set their options to save their username/password in a cookie."

4- "Clear your cookies!!!! This is important!  If using IE6 go to Tools > Internet Options > privacy and select to accept all cookies for this site. "


If anyone continues to have problems, please email me with the following information:
-Martialtalk username
-Operating system
-Web Browser (include version.  IE 6.0 IE 6.1 IE6.2, etc)

Thanks!

Bob Hubbard
MartialTalk Admin


----------



## arnisador

This site has finally forced me to start using IE rather than NS. (You'll burn for eternity for this, Kaith Rustaz.) When I open a new window it's always a small inch-by-inch one that I have to expand. How can I make the default new browser be full-sized?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Eh, I got a lotta people who tell me that... I say, anythings warmer than Buffalo. 

Try this : open 1 instance of IE.  open to the size you want it to be.  Goto TOOLS - INTERNET OPTIONS - pick "USE BLANK" and then apply it.

Close the browser and reopen it.  It -MAY- be what you want.

No guarentees.  I'll dig more and try and find a fix.  I've had that problem too.


----------



## KumaSan

arnisador - 
What problems were you having with NS and this site? I'm just curious as I generally use mozilla when I'm at home, which has much in common with NS and I don't have any problems, aside from the huge delay when I start mozilla (not a problem with the site, just a side effect of all that debugging code in moz).


----------



## arnisador

Incomplete page loads, though it's slower as well. See:
http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=668


----------



## KumaSan

Well, don't know what to tell you. Bummer. Mozilla is working fine for me (.9.9 now, been using is pretty much exclusively since .9.5). I never really liked Netscape, but IE is the devil.


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by KumaSan _
> 
> *I never really liked Netscape, but IE is the devil. *




Amen to that!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Is the Devil, or Is OF! the Devil? 

Wonder how AOHells rumored switching to NS for AOHell 8.0 will effect things?


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *Is the Devil, or Is OF! the Devil?
> 
> Wonder how AOHells rumored switching to NS for AOHell 8.0 will effect things? *




The rumor stems from the fact that AOL/Time Warner  
owns Nestcape.  They've been under a TIGHT contract to use
IE before they bought out NS quite a few years ago.  They're
in the running for Devil Supremo, a title which MS owns .. IMHO


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by KumaSan _
> 
> *I never really liked Netscape, but IE is the devil. *



Preach on, brother!


----------



## KumaSan

Well, maybe it's not THE devil, but it is at least A devil. Don't even get me started on the whole MS thing. Or AoHell. I finally wiped all traces of MS off of my home computer last week. It's good to be free. Next stop, my wife's laptop...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

KumaSan, what did you go to?  Linux, BSD?


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *Try this : open 1 instance of IE.  open to the size you want it to be.  Goto TOOLS - INTERNET OPTIONS - pick "USE BLANK" and then apply it.
> 
> Close the browser and reopen it.  It -MAY- be what you want.
> *



No luck! This must be an IE issue unrelated to Martial Talk. Can we have a Boxers' Rebellion against MicroSoft?


----------



## Cthulhu

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *
> 
> No luck! This must be an IE issue unrelated to Martial Talk. Can we have a Boxers' Rebellion against MicroSoft? *



Um...didn't that turn out badly for the 'Boxers'?

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> 
> *Um...didn't that turn out badly for the 'Boxers'?
> *



But MicroSoft doesn't have guns...does it?


----------



## Cthulhu

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *
> 
> But MicroSoft doesn't have guns...does it?   *



They don't need guns.  All they have to do is require you to install the latest version of IE/Windows/Media Player/etc. on our computers.  Then, we're at their mercy!

Cthulhu
(Go with the lesser evil...use Netscape!)


----------



## KumaSan

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *KumaSan, what did you go to?  Linux, BSD?  *



I had FreeBSD running for awhile, but I got tired of playing with it, so I'm pretty much using Mandrake Linux at home now. One computer (my file server/cd-burner) is running 8.1, and my main computer has 8.0 on one hard drive, while I'm evaluating 8.2 on the second hard drive. I'm still looking at MS Office replacements, but it's not urgent yet so I'm taking my time.

And I don't miss IE, that's for sure.


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by KumaSan _
> 
> *
> 
> I had FreeBSD running for awhile, but I got tired of playing with it, so I'm pretty much using Mandrake Linux at home now. One computer (my file server/cd-burner) is running 8.1, and my main computer has 8.0 on one hard drive, while I'm evaluating 8.2 on the second hard drive. I'm still looking at MS Office replacements, but it's not urgent yet so I'm taking my time.
> 
> And I don't miss IE, that's for sure. *



Star Office is a free, MS Office compatible package.  It's a java
based suite, own my Sun.  It's a little slow on a non Java OS,
but it can read/modify MS Office files.   

Just wait till Lindows is released ... Linux based, yet runs all
ms applications, decent GUI, full driver database.


----------



## KumaSan

Star Office is (will be?) no longer free. Sun is changing the license, I believe. Open Office is nearing 1.0 status, so I'm waiting on that to see how it looks. I've been using Star Office off and on for the last year, and it's not bad at all. I've also been trying out AbiWord for Gnome, but I'm not entirely comfortable with it yet, plus it's got some weird font problem on my Mandrake 8.0 system, but I haven't tried it with 8.2 as of yet. Kword is good for KDE users, but I'm more of a Gnome guy myself. 

I've heard a lot of mixed reviews of Lindows. Some good, most bad. It works best if you keep a windows partition on the drive, which kind of defeats the purpose. Another option is CodeWeaver's Crossover plugin and Crossover Office. It's kind of like WINE in that it will let you run the MS Office on Linux. I've tried the demo of the plugin, which lets you run Windows only browser plugins (like Quicktime) in Mozilla. It worked pretty darned well, too. It's not free, but the proceeds help fund their work on the WINE project.


----------



## arnisador

When using IE to browse this forum I occasionally get pop-ups. (No other browser windows are open--it's not another site.) I know MartialTalk doesn't have pop-ups due to Kaith's feelings about them and it never happens when I use Netscape (though other sites will pop them up on me), so I assume that Micro$oft has some way of popping up ads on me through their infernal browser--is this correct? If so, how can I disable it? I also noticed that the VegasCasino software has installed itself on my machine twice now without my explicit permission--is this Bill gates' work too?

I so wish I could still use Netscape but the performance difference on this site is just too great.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

ok, popups - We dont have em, never will.

Goto the following site : http://www.panicware.com
Its a POPUP stopper.   note, it also disables the 'new window' feature, so I only use it on sites I know do popups.


Spyware **** : Goto http://www.lavasoftusa.com/downloads.html
You want the following files:
Ad-aware 5.62 Final 834 kb (install)
Ad-aware signature file (ref # 241-14-01-2002) 13.2kb (unzip into the lavasoft directory)

Run it at full...delete all that spyware crap.  

The -only- reason you should see popups here is if you click on a link to another website, or a few other bits here.  You should not see 'bonzi buddy, X11, casiino, etc.'.

Spyware is those crap programs that install prom the popups, etc.  Kazaa, GoZillia, most of the 'download accelerators', Gator, and a ton more. Its not neccesarily a M$ thing, but the net advertizing market being real poor right now.

:asian:


----------



## arnisador

Thanks Kaith, I'm doing it as we speak. I've had two pop-ups in the few minutes I've been here! I only use IE for this site and use NS for all other things so I only notice IE-related things here.


----------



## arnisador

Ad-Aware has identified the culprit: Download Accelerator Plus. I am removing it now. Thanks for the advice Kaith.


----------



## arnisador

I still get IE popping up in inch-by-inch squares that have to be maximized. I read about Mozilla again today; isi tworth a try?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I'll try to snag the current build and give it a look.


----------



## arnisador

My IE now opens as only an inch-by-eighth of an inch toolbar. It's actually gotten worse! Beavis, this suck--change it!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

There is some setting burried in there that I cant find that controls that.  You should be able to hit the 'maximize' button and expand it, OR! manually resize it.

Only thing I can suggest is hit http://technet.microsoft.com and check there.

Make sure your'e running a current version too.


----------



## arnisador

I can expand it, though sometimes I accidentally close it because it's so small. I'd like it to expand big. I'll check the Micro$oft site.


----------



## arnisador

This fixed itself, and now I've increased the resolution and it happens again! Not as bad as before--the new windows are about one-third size. Sheesh!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Heh.. mines stuck opening to a certain size...no clue why, just started happening.  IE is flaky.  Its that simple.


----------

